# Les extremitats d'una nina



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bones!

He de trobar un adjectiu per descriure aquella imatge d'una nina amb les potes i els braços en diferents direccions.

En anglès seria "distorted"... Cap idea de com ho podríem dir en català?

Estic ofuscada... 

VISCA EL BARÇA!!!


----------



## Namarne

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> VISCA EL BARÇA!!!


 

Tampoc no se m'acud cap paraula,  si no és afegint "amb els membres...": desencaixats, deformats, desfigurats, desarticulats, desllorigats... (És clar que això últim no és ben bé, ja que no estan fora del seu lloc). 

Jo potser optaria per "desarticulats", però ja entenc que l'ideal seria un sol mot (sense "els membres" o "les extremitats"). 

Salut, 
N


----------



## jaume60

Hols,

¿Que us sembla capgirats?

Jaume


----------



## Namarne

A mi molt bona.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No podria ser simplement _espaterrat_?


----------



## ernest_

Desmanegat??


----------



## avellanainphilly

ernest_ said:


> Desmanegat??


bona, bona...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies, nois!

M'ho estudiaré bé i ja us diré cap a on tiro... El text està escrit a finals del XIX i l'autora és una "dama" molt fina... He d'anar en compte amb el registre, doncs, i que la paraula no soni excessivament actual.

Gràcies una altra vegada i força Barça!


----------

